# Dream Truck



## zabMasonry

First rule, no brand smashing. Just post what truck you would own if money were no object, and the truck never needed to pay for itself.

Personally i would like either a brand spanking new Sterling/Dodge 5500 with a 10' mason dump with a tailgate spreader and a blizzard 8611 or a new GM 3/4 ton reg cab. Duramax/allison, luxury package, with a blizzard/fisher/western 810. 

-bbz


----------



## 06HD BOSS

#1- why is this in the picture forum?
#2- is the truck to work in or play in? for work ill take a F550 xlt dump, to play in ill take an International CXT


----------



## zabMasonry

1# if you can find a picture of the truck you want, post it. forgot to put that in the original post. 
2# I was thinking more on the working side. 

3# truck can be of any age


----------



## CAT 245ME

I would like an 80's GM K30 solid axle truck, single rear wheels, reg cab and lets not forget RUST FREE!!! I would like the truck to have a superlift 3.5" HD lift kit, 33" tires, dual exhaust with headers, CD player and a CB. 
For a plow I would go with a Fisher 8'6" Straight blade, would like a Boss but the Fisher would be easy to modify for the lift.

Colour Blue, Red or Black would be fine, drivetrain 427ci,TH400,NP205. 

Oh,and bucket seats, back rack with a diamond plated Delta toolbox.

Now try and kill that truck.


----------



## Doakster

I second the international CXT......they only thing that people who buy one probably don't realize is that it's rated to 25,995 GVWR, so when you hook up any trailer to it you're over the 26,000lbs for a CDL. If you don't have a CDL and you want to tow with it, which anyone who bought one should want to do, than you aren't legal....oh well it's still and awesome truck. Too bad International didn't have the sales for it and discontinued it.


----------



## Doakster

More CXT


----------



## snowman79

ive had the oppertunity to drive and ride in one of those CXTs they are pretty much the coolest thing ever!.


----------



## bike5200

Here's the truck of my dreams. 1936 Mack Dump Truck


----------



## creativedesigns

I love mini truckin'! lol I have one very similar to this pic! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48365&highlight=slammed+ground&page=2


----------



## hlntoiz

Doakster;715835 said:


> I second the international CXT......they only thing that people who buy one probably don't realize is that it's rated to 25,995 GVWR, so when you hook up any trailer to it you're over the 26,000lbs for a CDL. If you don't have a CDL and you want to tow with it, which anyone who bought one should want to do, than you aren't legal....oh well it's still and awesome truck. Too bad International didn't have the sales for it and discontinued it.
> ]


Not exactly. Only if the trailer is rated 10,001lbs or more. I have a GMC 6500 rated at 25950lbs and I tow my 9990# rated trailer without any issues. Here in CT anyway. Going to try and get my Class A CDL Next week.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

f650 and it already has a plow on it


----------



## Doakster

hlntoiz;715873 said:


> Not exactly. Only if the trailer is rated 10,001lbs or more. I have a GMC 6500 rated at 25950lbs and I tow my 9990# rated trailer without any issues. Here in CT anyway. Going to try and get my Class A CDL Next week.


Actually, if the combination of the GVWs of the Truck and Vehicle in tow are over 26000 you need a CDL. Or if the combined actual loaded weight of the truck and vehicle in tow are over 26,000 you need a CDL.

If the combined GVW of the Truck and Trailer is over 26,000 and the trailer is 10,000lbs GVW or under you need a class B CDL

If the combined GVW of the Truck and Trailer is over 26,000 and the trailer is 10,001lb GVW or more you need a class A CDL

I'm not sure if that is the CT standard or not, but it is in Maine which follows the nation wide standard.


----------



## Krieger91

I'd say a 2000-2005 ish Chevy 3/4 ton, extended cab, long bed, 4x4. Add on a 9'2" Boss XVT vee, a nice V-Box spreader, a 60" LED lightbar, dual bins, single ladder rack, 60" LED lightbar.

Plenty of truck for me to work, push snow, and haul my toys.


----------



## chcav1218

A 2009 Ford F 350 Super Duty Powerstroke with the 6 speed standard tranny, black with chrome, *****in exhaust, big tires, nice rims, a 3 inch lift and every flashing light I could think of. Add a nice Stainless X-blade and a Stainless V-Box spreader and that thing would be HOT!


----------



## Krieger91

Just to add to my original post. I'd take it white, with some ghost tribal stripes. And a Duramax with *****in' stacks just behind the cab would be SWEET


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i dont remember the name but it was on top gear, basically a racetruck,i think its based on a rover?

oh and i like the new ford trophy truck coming out in 2010 raptor or something.or other.all in red.

id love the cxt or f650 but im not payin for fuel lol


----------



## hlntoiz

Doakster;715908 said:


> If the combined GVW of the Truck and Trailer is over 26,000 *and the trailer is 10,001lb GVW or more* you need a class A CDL


That is the "grey area" I have spoke to DMV on multiple occations. Even after being pulled over. as long as the trailer is 10,000 or less you are OK


----------



## tuna

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;715881 said:


> f650 and it already has a plow on it


That is the coolest F650 Pickup I have seen yet.


----------



## hlntoiz

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;715881 said:


> f650 and it already has a plow on it


Why would you put a meyer on it? just having the pump on it kills the truck


----------



## Doakster

hlntoiz;715961 said:


> That is the "grey area" I have spoke to DMV on multiple occations. Even after being pulled over. as long as the trailer is 10,000 or less you are OK


I had to go back and look at the Maine Commercial Drivers license manual....but you're right..I remembered it the other way..my fault...Check out page 8 of this manual, there is a easy flow chart that spells it all out. I would think CT has something like this on line as well.

http://www.maine.gov/sos/bmv/licenses/MaineCommercialManual.pdf


----------



## Doakster

hlntoiz;715965 said:


> Why would you put a meyer on it? just having the pump on it kills the truck


It's like you're trying to polish a turd...the turd being the meyer and the polish being the 650


----------



## kitn1mcc

the monroe truck modified topkick as ironhide from the transformers


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

hlntoiz;715965 said:


> Why would you put a meyer on it? just having the pump on it kills the truck


trust me if that was my truck. it would have the biggest fisher stainless v plow they make on it


----------



## Doakster

kitn1mcc;715986 said:


> the monroe truck modified topkick as ironhide from the transformers


Ok that would be my second one...only because it's one of the few trucks that size that is 4x4


----------



## Krieger91

kitn1mcc;715986 said:


> the monroe truck modified topkick as ironhide from the transformers


I would drive one of those just because it's mega beastly!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Those 650s look alot like the older 550s and such. I like it and the GMC. But for me it would just be a 2009 F-350 Crew Cab Long Bed Black with he XLT Lariat Package....all 4x4


----------



## ColliganLands

2009 f550 dump with the king ranch interior
10 ft fisher mc plow on it
would be sick


----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## riverwalkland

hmm I wonder what BFT stands for haha

also I suppose my dream truck would be an actual transformer... beat that


----------



## sledrider2005

Im not a ford fan but that thing looks rugged as all get out with those super singles


----------



## xbl003x

These are some of my favorites


----------



## JDiepstra

tuna;715962 said:


> That is the coolest F650 Pickup I have seen yet.


Agree



hlntoiz;715965 said:


> Why would you put a meyer on it? just having the pump on it kills the truck


At least paint it black right?



riverwalkland;716090 said:


> hmm I wonder what BFT stands for haha


Built for towing?


----------



## Doakster

JDiepstra;716185 said:


> Built for towing?


You know what it really stands for....Big....F******....Truck


----------



## nickv13412

2009 F-350 EC/SB XLT, Black, Factory 20"s, and a 5.9 Commonrail Cummins with twins and a bunch of other mods/stuff


----------



## Upper5percent

Options are unlimited...


----------



## hlntoiz

Doakster, The laws are pretty "grey" right now. Don't worry a few accidents here in CT a few years ago and now everything is changing right to the federal level. The teacher in the CDL Class I am taking says it is only going to get harder to get your lisc and stricter on the tolorances. :headwall

As for the the F650 I wouldn't even put a meyer Get wide with a 8611 and paint all the white powdercoat black. I seen one it is sweet!

Here is my 6500 with a 8611. Perfect fit for that size truck!








PS. This is the truck I would buy if I could choose a work truck!


----------



## foggyjr5

I have seen this truck in person. Man this truck is bad ass. It have tv's in the back wheel wells, and many other sweet things! They have it sitting outside their shop everyday.


----------



## theonlybull

my CDL, class 3 in nova scotia, covers any vechial or combination, over 14,000 kg (14 tonne), but i think it's restricted to trailers of 4500kg's or less

definatly love to have a CXT best lookin BIG pickup

Class 3

Permits the operation of

(a) any single vehicle in excess of 14 000 kg (30 864 lbs.);



(b) any combination of vehicles - other than semi-trailer or tractor trailer combinations in excess of 14 000 kg (30 864 lbs.) G.V.W. where the towed vehicle in that combination does not exceed a G.V.W. of 4500 kg (10 000 lbs.);



(c) vehicles in Classes 4, 5 and 8.


----------



## fisher guy

2011 ford F-550 with the scorpion motor 4x4 reg cab lariat 6 spd automatic with a with a 10ft X-treme V hey a boy can dream


----------



## fisher guy

ooo i got something better its not exactly a truck but hey tell me u wouldent want to atleast stroll around in this doing parking lots


----------



## fisher guy

and heres my other dream truck i just realized i had a pic of


----------



## Joesno

*The Ultimate truck*

look Below..


----------



## Joesno

*The Ultimate truck*

The ultimate truck in my dream world would be.....

A ford F-350 body style no dulley though + with a cummins diesel under the hood+ With a chevy transmition. that right there would be the longest lasting bad a$$ truck that would move some snow.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Work: 2009 Chevrolet 5500 Duramax 4x4 Dump - Stainless bed, 12' plow and sidewing, under-tailgate spreader, gota have smokestacks, and some other goodies.

Play: 2009 Chevrolet 3500 Duramax Dually LTZ crew - loaded and none of that dpf crap.


----------



## hlntoiz

Joesno;716540 said:


> The ultimate truck in my dream world would be.....
> 
> A ford F-350 body style no dulley though + with a cummins diesel under the hood+ With a chevy transmition. that right there would be the longest lasting bad a$$ truck that would move some snow.


You pretty much nailed that one!  Totally agree! No Emmissions crap though!


----------



## Rangerman

Work:5500 GMC with a 8611 power plow and a crysteel dump with a V-box spreader.


----------



## Rangerman

Play: 3500 SRW Duramax lifted about 3" and Stacks out the bed and lots of chrome.


----------



## hlntoiz

Rangerman;717534 said:


> Play: 3500 SRW Duramax lifted about 3" and Stacks out the bed and lots of chrome.


My buddies truck. Sounds like a jet taking off.


----------



## Doakster

To bad it's got a banks sticker on it, nice looking truck though


----------



## jg244888

i love this truck


----------



## jg244888

one more pic


----------



## Mark13

jg244888;717617 said:


> i love this truck
> View attachment 50602
> 
> 
> View attachment 50603





jg244888;717620 said:


> one more pic


Wow is that an ugly ass "truck"

Failure Of Research & Development- Ford. 



Joesno;716540 said:


> The ultimate truck in my dream world would be.....
> 
> A ford F-350 body style no dulley though + with a cummins diesel under the hood+ With an Allison transmission; that right there would be the longest lasting bad a$$ truck that would move some snow.


There, had to clarify which trans.

I'd have to go with a mint Chevy k3500 from the late 90's/00. Gloss black or black with silver from the bottom body line down and over the fender flares. Reg cab/ Long bed. 14 bolt rear, 78/79 dana 60hp front, hydro steering, about 3" of lift, high performance brakes with 4500 truck class + capacity, fully boxed frame, 33x12.5's m/t's,one off nbs hd wheels that are 16x10's, cab visor with lights, vent visors, bucket seats with a GM 07.5+ type flip down counsole/center seat dealy for lotsa storage, vinyl floors with dish type mats, full sound system for blasting that country music, cb and dual black 4ft firestick whips, Lotsa led lights, backrack, black diamond plate wide series weatherguard crossover box, transfer tank, b/w turnover, hd rear hitch, line-x, airbags on the front and rear to help with weight, and truck would never ever rust no matter how much salt it was exposed to and the paint would always look perfect after being washed no matter how much mud had been on it.

And now for the important part: fully built 12v cummins, twins, etc, backed by a fully built ally 1000, nv5600, or zf6 (can't decide) with a monster cooler and trans temp guage. Motor would breathe through dual semi gloss black 4 or 5" stacks, 45 degree cut at cab height. Unlimited supply of non ulsd.

Truck would also have unlimited tint redo's since every spring it would get put on and every winter get pulled back off. Slight tint on the windshield, 5% rear, 10 or 15% sides.

Plow- Erie Special Blizzard 810 or Boss 8.2 v with wings. Snow ex poly v box and a rear blade also (quick dis/connect).

I think that's all.


----------



## Milwaukee

Mark13

didn't you read first post 

SAY NO BASH ON ANY BRAND?


----------



## Mark13

Milwaukee;717698 said:


> Mark13
> 
> didn't you read first post
> 
> SAY NO BASH ON ANY BRAND?


It's a ford, can't resist. 

I read part of the first post, well until I saw there was pictures loading below then I quite reading.


----------



## zabMasonry

I'd take this rig as well.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

zabMasonry;717949 said:


> I'd take this rig as well.


yeah thats a bad ass truck for sure, has the hino diesel in it.


----------



## Snowplowkid

zabMasonry;717949 said:


> I'd take this rig as well.


That is _*THE UGLIEST TRUCK*_ I've ever seen!!!!!!!!


----------



## pwrstroke6john

yea but its got like 8.4 liter hino diesel


----------



## john m stauffer

zabMasonry;717949 said:


> I'd take this rig as well.


That thing looks like a piece of ****, i think you can do better than that Toyota junk.


----------



## cocco78

it would have to be something like this, 1978 Ford Crew cab with a cummins. Not particularly this color scheme but I'd kick its tires


----------



## JPMAKO

A little out of my price range right now but maybe one day
And it would match the fleet nicely


----------



## William B.

This one









Well its getting there anyways. Things left to add:
Suncoast Stage IV tranny (getting prices on it now)
Cognito leveling kit
Summer set of tires
Perferably EFI Live with the DSP5 switch
06-07 Towing Mirrors


----------



## blk90s13




----------



## Turbodiesel

zabMasonry;715621 said:


> First rule, no brand smashing. Just post what truck you would own if money were no object, and the truck never needed to pay for itself.
> 
> Personally i would like either a brand spanking new Sterling/Dodge 5500 with a 10' mason dump with a tailgate spreader and a blizzard 8611 or a new GM 3/4 ton reg cab. Duramax/allison, luxury package, with a blizzard/fisher/western 810.
> 
> -bbz


2009 W-900 K-*** Long Nose Red w/ 12' Henderson Duel Discharge Expressway / Monroe Gate Spreader...........List Price .........$189,900+ Taxussmileyflag


----------



## sjosephlawncare

that black dodge above is sick.


----------



## riverwalkland

jg244888;717620 said:


> one more pic


spending money on stupid stuff like this is exactly why the auto industry is failing

also i'd like that black dodge above if the wheels/tires were a little smaller


----------



## ultimate plow

Id have to say this badboy. The biggest blizzard blade or western 9.5 V with wings and the biggest snowex/poly spreader. Dream on. Mayby someday!!!


----------



## dellwas

Unimog without question.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ultimate plow;719516 said:


> Id have to say this badboy. The biggest blizzard blade or western 9.5 V with wings and the biggest snowex/poly spreader. Dream on. Mayby someday!!!


YESSS, droooling but red. I was going to say a new Chev CC SB D/A 1ton with all the goodies to support 600hp at the wheels and still pull the 40ft toyhauler. Oh ya a Dynatrac Pro60 solid front axle to hold a monster of a plow 8611 or something. Great My Wife just saw the pic. she wants one I told her it was the same as the truck we were looking at a few weeks ago the one close to the same size as the Freight she still wants it she likes the tires


----------



## Dustball

How about the P4XL?

http://sportchassis.com/component/o.../cat,overview/model,11/type,sp-Overview-P4XL/


----------



## Lowell_Ma_Snow

Hey, does this count for a weekend fun drive?


----------



## William B.

I'd have no problem driving this if GM had ever made it. Just add the towing mirrors.
2008 GMC 2500HD Sierra Denali with the DMax.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

NICHOLS LANDSCA;720814 said:


> YESSS, droooling but red. I was going to say a new Chev CC SB D/A 1ton with all the goodies to support 600hp at the wheels and still pull the 40ft toyhauler. Oh ya a Dynatrac Pro60 solid front axle to hold a monster of a plow 8611 or something. Great My Wife just saw the pic. she wants one I told her it was the same as the truck we were looking at a few weeks ago the one close to the same size as the Freight she still wants it she likes the tires


And your complaining?? lol. Just tell her to buy it!


----------



## snowman79

mine would have to be a 2007 F-350 Red Crew Cab Short box with the 5.9l cummins with the new 6spd auto tranny. 2" lift with 35s, toolbox with weathergaurd L-tank, Backrack with a nice Minilightbar, western proplus 7.5 plow with wings, strobes in the headlights/tailights, gauges, smarty programmer, upgraded tranny internals with billet.


----------



## Willman940

P4XL? OOOOO P4XL, Yes we (me and the voices inside me) like the P4XL...Pretty


----------



## Tacr2man

Has to be Unimog , so versatile even when its not snowing


----------



## DIESEL PLOWER

Well that Freightshaker is really nice so is the GMC hd Denali,but i wouldnt want to pay for them. LOL Id like to have a 2009 DODGE ram 3500 quad cab short bed in red or black with a 9ft2in boss V XT or a GMC ext cab short bed in red or black with a 9ft2in Boss V XT I would rather have the dodge for the cummins and solid axle but i love GM too.

Found both of these trucks on plowsite and i love them. Thanks to who owns them.


----------



## unimogr

> Has to be Unimog , so versatile even when its not snowing


I like the older ones. 18" of ground clearance under the pumpkin and front / rear diff locks.


----------



## riverwalkland

TURBO DIESEL!!


----------



## AndyTblc

riverwalkland;765731 said:


> TURBO DIESEL!!


WOW I remember those days, playing in the sand box with the Tonka toys.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

hell remember im still playin in the sand box, i cant wait for grand kids maybe i'll get a boy that way lol

my girls already know that im gonna spoil them with motor toys, problem is i'll be too damn old to do it and i'll have to watch them play .


----------



## ServiceOnSite

ultimate plow;719516 said:


> Id have to say this badboy. The biggest blizzard blade or western 9.5 V with wings and the biggest snowex/poly spreader. Dream on. Mayby someday!!!


would love to have this truck with shorted miter cut stacks, efi live with twin turbos, and to copy off of mark13 an unlimited supply of diesel


----------



## rollin snow

86 k3500 gmc 350 400 205 4.56 no rust with my 9'2'' boss v i have 86 k2500 gmc 350 350 208 3.23 works good .with rust got 2 b red like mine:waving:


----------



## riverwalkland

AndyTblc;765735 said:


> WOW I remember those days, playing in the sand box with the Tonka toys.


Those days? I still play with mine


----------



## AndyTblc

riverwalkland;766260 said:


> Those days? I still play with mine


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## hlntoiz

riverwalkland;766260 said:


> Those days? I still play with mine


Ya they are just a little bigger!


----------



## patlalandebutt

If I were on an unlimited budget i would get

tymusic09' Ford F-450 SUPERDUTY! Lariat FULLY LOADED (dually)wesport
I would add *EVERY* light Recon Lighting has available in store for the truck
With Strobes on all corners and in each light possible.(probably look like an ambulance)
I would install most of *Banks Power Diesel *upgrades available
There would be 4 or 5 inch stacks sticking out of the box(making the truck sound like a Jet starting up)
The box coated in a Line-X Bedliner (to keep from wear and tear)
Leer or A.R.E Bed Cap
Lifted a reasonable height that would still alow for the 
Power V-XT Boss Plow:yow!:
to be hooked up with little to no customizations. 
The Interior would pretty much stock except for some gauges for the upgraded turbos and such.
I would decide either to *MURDER* the truck out (everything black) or chrome EVERYTHING.

Now that truck could get me through a full night of plowing and a long trip
cross country

Meanwhile this dream could become true if i keep my head in line, keep 
going to school and get some MADE money!payup


----------



## thesnowman269

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=104000 its not done yet working on paint, lift, and tires


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Doakster;715839 said:


> More CXT


Is it air over hydraulic brakes?


----------



## Jelinek61

I would have to say either a black 2011 Dodge 3500 Laramie w/ the cummins or a black 2011 Ford F350 Lariat w/ the powerstroke. Both with single rear wheel, crew cab, long bed, black highway products cab guard, black weatherguard cross body toolbox, Boss 9'2" V XT, 9-14' Ebling rear plow, federal signal legend mini light bar, 90gal. highway products fuel transfer tank, lineX bedliner, strobe wig-wags in all four corners, hella rear lights in the bumper, a westin bully bar that mounts in the plow mount for summer and a nice set of summer wheels and tires.


----------



## Pinky Demon

2011 F-550 Crew Cab / V10 Lariat, 4:30 rear end with custom modified short bed on the rear. Want a Blizzard 8611 hanging off the front with show me LEDs on the back along with a back up camera.


----------



## snowplowpro

*My dream truck*

I would take a brand new ford f350 cabelas edition green with a western plow for work.

And for play i would take the ford f350 stampede edition black. BOTH TRUCKS WOULD HAVE TO BE DIESEL.


----------



## thesnowman269

i have alot, the one i just thought of is; a 2010 deisel f350 ext cab short bed dually with a six speed tranny with a fisher vee, another a 79 f350 reg cab flatbed dually lifted 4in with some big meats and 7.3 under the hood, also a manual tranny. of coarse my current truck with a 5.4 how ever. a 2003 reg flatbed 7.3 6spd dually f350 thatd be my fleet i think, with all fisher plows, or perhaps snoway plows


----------



## Plow man Foster

NICHOLS LANDSCA;720814 said:


> YESSS, droooling but red. I was going to say a new Chev CC SB D/A 1ton with all the goodies to support 600hp at the wheels and still pull the 40ft toyhauler. Oh ya a Dynatrac Pro60 solid front axle to hold a monster of a plow 8611 or something. Great My Wife just saw the pic. she wants one I told her it was the same as the truck we were looking at a few weeks ago the one close to the same size as the Freight she still wants it she likes the tires


Heres my buddys that i supped up!


----------

